# Sulphur anyone tried it?



## Harryvizslas (Jan 2, 2021)

My vizla has had longterm issues with skin, ear infections and most likely yeast infections. We have been to many vets, had skin scrapes etc. He's also had antibiotics a couple of times. Recently we've been investigating alternatives and an alternative breeder, whos an integrative guru suggested sulphur and garlic. This guy is not a vet but some initial research suggests there might be merit in these supplements. Has anyone used these before? If so what quantities? I have an appointment with my vet to discuss this too and would never administer anything without his advice, just intrigued. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

how old and what do you feed to your vizsla? most infections and many inflammations are driven by diet.


----------



## Harryvizslas (Jan 2, 2021)

Yes, he's nearly 6. He's seen a dermatologist, done food elimination diets, tried raw. We just can't get to the bottom of it. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most regular vets, are not going to agree with a supplement that includes garlic. 
You might try finding a holistic vet.

If it is yeast.
It's hard to totally rid them of It, and it comes back very easily. Most dogs stay on a maintenance regiment. 
I've had good luck with miconahex + triz shampoo, and spray. Plus using 1/3 vinegar, 2/3 water to rinse the dog off inbetween.

Keep in mind, if there is underlying allergies.
Those will have to be found, for this to work.


----------



## Harryvizslas (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for that. Yes pple cider vinegar and water does seem to be helping his ears. I've booked him in to get full bloods and will be pushy about investigation as agree probably something underlying. Unfortunately I live in a regional area so no holistic vets here. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds like it could be yeast dermatitis which also turn into bacterial infections as a bonus add-on.

My GSD went through this in her later years. What worked to keep it under control was a benzoyl peroxide shampoo bath, followed by a ketoconazole shampoo bath. Then we would alternate ketoconazole and benzoyl peroxide baths every other week. The benzoyl peroxide helps exfoliate and remove excess skin oils that the yeast like for growth. Ketoconazole kills the yeast. In the summer we would also do a lime-sulfer dip once a month as the heat and humidity really caused a problem and that stuff basically kills everything even lice and mites. Occasionally if we couldnt keep it under control and she developed a bacterial co-infection, she would have to go on a course of cefpodoxime anti-bacterial oral medication.


----------



## Harryvizslas (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks Dan, I think you're right and that's what vet thinks too. Thanks for info. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

How is your V doing @Harryvizslas ?


----------



## red106 (Oct 30, 2020)

I found glacier peak gold supplement plus switching her food away from anything that feeds yeast - no rice , no fillers that get converted to sugar, no sugar at all (had to stop giving her fresh fruit snacks) 

there are many different yeast infection fighting supplements you could try 








Glacier Peak Gold


Glacier Peak Gold is our primary tool against dog yeast infection. This is an organic herbal remedy for detoxification, immune boost, and is helpful in eliminating the root causes of allergy symptoms such as dog itchy ears.




glacierpeakholistics.com


----------

